# Trouble with intel modesetting

## LonelyStar

Hi,

I just reinstalled my gentoo installation (64bit, ~amd64).

When I try to start X, I get:

(EE) intel(0): No kenrel modesetting driver detected.

Now, searching with google, I found that:

- Enable KMS in the kernel

- Integrated the intel driver in the kernel,  not as a module

Non of that worked.

lspci tells me:

Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/960 Integrated Graphics Controller

The kernel version is: 2.6.33

Any Ideas what else I could do?

Thanks!

Nathan

----------

## DONAHUE

Similar

----------

